# 3M hard hat, get yours now



## kejemere (Dec 13, 2011)

*Hi all,*
*3M has brought back the comfort challenge. This is a great way to get a H-700 or H-800 series Hard Hat FREE... with or without the UV-indicator. Follow the link, fill out the form. The hat will come in about a month. These hats are priced competitive with the MSA V-Gard.*


*http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-PPE-Safety-Solutions/Personal-Protective-Equipment/safety-products/Comfort-Challenge/​*


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

This is one freebe I have zero interest in.
But thanks anyway. I am sure the others that require them will take advantage.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

It never hurts to have PPE's and you can never have too many. Thanks


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

I could only use company supplied ppe.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I feel bad for you guys that have to wear hard hats all the time. I have one in my van somewhere. I couldn't tell you the last time I wore it.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I feel bad for you guys that have to wear hard hats all the time. I have one in my van somewhere. I couldn't tell you the last time I wore it.


I wear mine on job walks for future projects.

Thanks! I requested the full brim because I have never used one. I have the cap type.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I feel bad for you guys that have to wear hard hats all the time. I have one in my van somewhere. I couldn't tell you the last time I wore it.


I had a coconut drop a hammer on my head from a lift in an aircraft hanger, I don't mind wearing a hardhat, it saved my life.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> I wear mine on job walks for future projects.
> 
> Thanks! I requested the full brim because I have never used one. I have the cap type.


The cap type is for architects, engineers, visiting big wigs who don't have one and for fitters to wear backward. :lol:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> The cap type is for architects, engineers, visiting big wigs who don't have one and for fitters to wear backward. :lol:


You cant buy full brim hats here in NZ, most guys have hearing protection mounted on their lids anyhow.







I give kiddy fiddlers less grief then when I see backwards lids, that really pisses me off.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks all over it!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

chewy said:


> I had a coconut drop a hammer on my head from a lift in an aircraft hanger, I don't mind wearing a hardhat, it saved my life.


 Why were you working under them? Sounds like a story.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I signed up for a full brim, as it is different than my normal hard hat. Which fortunately stays in the truck much more than on my head.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

For some reason I see more electricians wearing full brims than any other trade.

I miss mine; we've got the cap style now.


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Why were you working under them? Sounds like a story.


I wasn't working under them, they were in a zone cordoned off but working right up to the danger tape, I was just walking past and around a hanger door being fitted and something struck me on the top of the head, that hammer got softball pitched out the hanger opening and into no mans land before the runway and I told them "You do not want to get down from that ****ing lift! ****ing fob!" :laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Big John said:


> For some reason I see more electricians wearing full brims than any other trade.
> 
> I miss mine; we've got the cap style now.


The full brim are also known as lineman hard hats. Used mostly by lineman due to the rain shedding sun shielding brim - which is why I usually wear that style when I have a choice. 

The extra protection doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> The full brim are also known as lineman hard hats. Used mostly by lineman due to the rain shedding sun shielding brim - which is why I usually wear that style when I have a choice.
> 
> The extra protection doesn't hurt either.



It's good to have extra protection.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I had to remove my "thanks", I didn't survey they show Full brim and Diagram/explain Caps...

WUWT...

I'm a full brim man. I'll read it all tomorrow...

Frankly as I recall, OSHA back in the day said no holes, or attachments to the Turtles. This also included Stickers!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

When required, the companies I worked for always supplied blue. Blue is a nice color, but free is nice too.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Is this USA only?


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

kejemere said:


> Hi all,
> 3M has brought back the comfort challenge. This is a great way to get a H-700 or H-800 series Hard Hat FREE... with or without the UV-indicator. Follow the link, fill out the form. The hat will come in about a month. These hats are priced competitive with the MSA V-Gard.
> 
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-PPE-Safety-Solutions/Personal-Protective-Equipment/safety-products/Comfort-Challenge/​


Thanks alot man !


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Always in the need for a new bucket. Full brim all the way, it seems when I have to put one on it is raining or 100 degrees with no clouds.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If the sun is really beating down, we have these. You will get heatstroke without a large brim pretty quick around here.http://www.snapbrim.com.au/


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Uh, Yellow...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Got most of the way through the form when I saw that they do not accept "personal" email domains. (hotmail, yahoo, etc.) 

Oh well.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> Uh, Yellow...


Oh yeah...


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

chewy said:


> Oh yeah...


 classic!:thumbup:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I wonder if 3M has any of these?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> ...Frankly as I recall, OSHA back in the day said no holes, or attachments to the Turtles. This also included Stickers!


 Still no holes, which is also why vented hardhats are verboten for environments that require electrically-insulated hats.

98.7% sure that the no-stickers is not an OSHA standard, but I'd have to look it up.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I wear the cap style unless it is raining. The full brim hats are heavier, so f carrying any more weight than I absolutely need to. I have been known to wear my hard hat backwards too when working in attics or on a lift. Keeps me from hitting my head so often.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Big John said:


> Still no holes, which is also why vented hardhats are verboten for environments that require electrically-insulated hats.
> 
> 98.7% sure that the no-stickers is not an OSHA standard, but I'd have to look it up.


I believe OSHA say follow manufacturers instructions on decals,painting,solvents ect.OSHA falls just short of saying “no” and basically puts it back on the manufacturer as to whether paint and/or stickers are acceptable.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Stickers are gay.


----------



## shawnski (Mar 30, 2013)

*har hat*

thank you


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

shawnski said:


> thank you


Your very welcome.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> You're very welcome.


Fify. Ya heathen


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

mattwright999 said:


> Is this USA only?


Looks like it.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

mattwright999 said:


> Is this USA only?





CanadianSparky said:


> Looks like it.


yet another perk to living in the greatest country in the world fellas :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> yet another perk to living in the greatest country in the world fellas :laughing:


 
uh huh............enjoy your _yellow_ hard hat :whistling2:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> uh huh............enjoy your _yellow_ hard hat :whistling2:


yellows the new white i heard


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> yellows the new white i heard


you don't say........should be hitting up here sometime late next yr. then.......


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, I was at a start up for a job the other day, and heard a safety item I had not heard before......supposedly in the Bldg. code.......Those workers that are new to construction - 6 months or less - had to be identifiable. On this particular site, they had to wear orange hard hats. Idea is so the rest of us can watch out for 'em.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Hey, I was at a start up for a job the other day, and heard a safety item I had not heard before......supposedly in the Bldg. code.......Those workers that are new to construction - 6 months or less - had to be identifiable. On this particular site, they had to wear orange hard hats. Idea is so the rest of us can watch out for 'em.


i've heard of that but never seen it firsthand. i can't lie i don't think it's a terrible idea.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

stuiec said:


> uh huh............enjoy your _yellow_ hard hat :whistling2:


I don't care what colour it is as long as it protects my noodle and when its for free even better haha


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

stuiec said:


> Hey, I was at a start up for a job the other day, and heard a safety item I had not heard before......supposedly in the Bldg. code.......Those workers that are new to construction - 6 months or less - had to be identifiable. On this particular site, they had to wear orange hard hats. Idea is so the rest of us can watch out for 'em.


My company makes all the brand new people wear yellow buckets, then they graduate to a green one until becoming a journeyman, which is when they get a white one.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

CanadianSparky said:


> I don't care what colour it is as long as it protects my noodle and when its for free even better haha


Even a pink one?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Even a pink one?


 
I remember Mark's carrying a pastel line for awhile about 10 yrs ago. Pink and teal if I recall :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I've on

Y seen linesman wear the full brim so that's what I got. I already have a cap style one. But lost my other one that was full brim.


----------



## JPRO2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Is this not available in Canada?


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Even a pink one?


I was hoping no one would say that haha


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

We all wear gold ones here unless we're the boss. 

I got a nice pink one for free when touring the municipal waste water treatment plant. They couldn't get their staff to wear them I guess, so all visitors had to wear them... And then keep them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Hey, I was at a start up for a job the other day, and heard a safety item I had not heard before......supposedly in the Bldg. code.......Those workers that are new to construction - 6 months or less - had to be identifiable. On this particular site, they had to wear orange hard hats. Idea is so the rest of us can watch out for 'em.


I think thats a good idea.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

On my way to Vermont. Tomorrow is the first job I have ever been on that is requiring me to use ppe. Hard hat and loto. I will be in the enegizer plant


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> On my way to Vermont. Tomorrow is the first job I have ever been on that is requiring me to use ppe. Hard hat and loto. I will be in the enegizer plant


Stop by Chicken Steves house... :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> Stop by Chicken Steves house... :laughing:


If it was only me i would. But I'm driving a company truck that is tracked every mile.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

stuiec said:


> Hey, I was at a start up for a job the other day, and heard a safety item I had not heard before......supposedly in the Bldg. code.......Those workers that are new to construction - 6 months or less - had to be identifiable. On this particular site, they had to wear orange hard hats. Idea is so the rest of us can watch out for 'em.


I work out on a Chevron oil refinery. They use a green sticker on hard hats to identify people that have been there less than 2 months. I think its a good idea on paper but honestly out in the field I never notice. 

I had another company I worked for where the foreman had white hard hats and the field people wore blue ones. That was actually pretty convenient for me.

Maybe comes down to stickers blending in and actual different color hard hats standing out.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Around here you wear a red had until you have a year in.


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

did any one get a confirmation email? because i did not.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Worked a job were the gf kept a pink spare.... If u forgot ur hat he'd loan u the pink one!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Hey, I was at a start up for a job the other day, and heard a safety item I had not heard before......supposedly in the Bldg. code.......Those workers that are new to construction - 6 months or less - had to be identifiable. On this particular site, they had to wear orange hard hats. Idea is so the rest of us can watch out for 'em.


Same thing with my local fire department. Red helmets while you are in the probationary period.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> If it was only me i would. But I'm driving a company truck that is tracked every mile.


By the oil trail? :jester:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

chewy said:


> Stickers are gay.


Depends on the stickers. A sticker from NZ for sure would be gay.



headrec said:


> I work out on a Chevron oil refinery. They use a green sticker on hard hats to identify people that have been there less than 2 months. I think its a good idea on paper but honestly out in the field I never notice.
> 
> I had another company I worked for where the foreman had white hard hats and the field people wore blue ones. That was actually pretty convenient for me.
> 
> Maybe comes down to stickers blending in and actual different color hard hats standing out.


Stickers are disliked on this forum because union guys have stickers many times on their hats.
god forbid anyone have any pride or belong to a union.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Depends on the stickers. A sticker from NZ for sure would be gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't stickers discouraged by OSHA? Something about the adhesive deteriorating the plastic or hiding defects in the materiel under the sticker?
http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27272


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

A hat for Chewy!!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

wendon said:


> Aren't stickers discouraged by OSHA? Something about the adhesive deteriorating the plastic or hiding defects in the materiel under the sticker?
> http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=27272


I don't know wendon. I just know that the stickers are usually on union hats. And we all know how the majority of the members feel about hats. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> I don't know wendon. I just know that the stickers are usually on union hats. And we all know how the majority of the members feel about unions. :laughing:


Fify


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> A hat for Chewy!!!


That flag is incorrect :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Depends on the stickers. A sticker from NZ for sure would be gay.


Stickers on hardhats remind me of 




I'm here to do a job not a **** measuring contest.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chewy said:


> That flag is incorrect :laughing:


FIFY !!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> FIFY !!:laughing::laughing:


Hahah, I'd wear that.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

chewy said:


> I'm here to do a job not a **** measuring contest.


did somebody say huge d!ck party??


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> Hahah, I'd wear that.


 
Huh. I always pictured you in a white lid....

View attachment 23932


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> Huh. I always pictured you in a white lid....
> 
> View attachment 23932


So **** right now! :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> So **** right now! :laughing:


 
I have no idea what this means, but I just spit up laughing :laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

as long as we're talking about things that make you go bleh, how bout the cowboy/hardhats. soooooo gay


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

C'boy hats look _almost_ as stupid as the drywaller I see running around with a driller's full brim on backwards. :blink:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

stuiec said:


> C'boy hats look _almost_ as stupid as the *drywaller I see running around with a driller's full brim on backwards*. :blink:


that just made my head hurt


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> that just made my head hurt


Then you should be wearing your hard hat


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

kejemere said:


> Hi all,
> 3M has brought back the comfort challenge. This is a great way to get a H-700 or H-800 series Hard Hat FREE... with or without the UV-indicator. Follow the link, fill out the form. The hat will come in about a month. These hats are priced competitive with the MSA V-Gard.
> 
> 
> http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-PPE-Safety-Solutions/Personal-Protective-Equipment/safety-products/Comfort-Challenge/​


So, anybody get there hard hat yet ?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> So, anybody get there hard hat yet ?


Yes. Today


----------



## jack103x (May 17, 2009)

Got ours today both white ,great fitting hard hats


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> So **** right now!


 Speaking of ****, they gave us a bunch of neon reflectors that we're now required to wear on our brain buckets.

I can't decide if it would be funny if I covered my whole hardhat in that stuff to make a point, or just really gay. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> Speaking of ****, they gave us a bunch of neon reflectors that we're now required to wear on our brain buckets.
> 
> I can't decide if it would be funny if I covered my whole hardhat in that stuff to make a point, or just really gay. :laughing:


We already have to wear at least 200mm2 of hi viz material on us at all times. Don't have hiviz hardhats yet though.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't they make some form of reflective spray paint....

Glitter works too.....


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Glitter works too.....


It is called a Bedazzler...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> ...Glitter works too.....


 :lol: :lol: We've got a department meeting next week. I am gonna take one of my old hardhats and coat it with glitter, and then present it with a totally straight face as a solution to safety concerns.

I'll take pictures and post them from the unemployment line.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Got ours today. They are really nice and comfortable.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> It is called a Bedazzler...


I'd tap that.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> I'd tap that.


 
Id break that chick in half.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Id break that chick in half.


I'd leave her on the bed in a smoking heap.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

just don't forget your PPE boys.....


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

chewy said:


> I'd leave her on the bed in a smoking heap.


She looks like a extra from "Napoleon Dynamite"


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

chewy said:


> I'd leave her on the bed in a smoking heap.


 
If you and Susan Boyale had a love child, I believe she would like that chick.:jester:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> If you and Susan Boyale had a love child, I believe she would like that chick.:jester:


If I put a dress on I look like Susan Boyle.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> If I put a dress on I look like Susan Boyle.


Pics or I call bs


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Pics or I call bs


Is it gay if I am hoping for proof?:laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> It is called a Bedazzler...


Good excuse for going to the nudy bar!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Got a second one today... No clue how. Anyone else get another one?


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

I too got a second one today:laughing:


----------



## kejemere (Dec 13, 2011)

I did not get mine yet. What the heck. Maybe the snow has slowed shipping.


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Id break that chick in half.



I'd run for Congress, win, have an affair with her, then kill her and leave her in the park, AND get away with it. Then lie to a Congressional hearing with a straight face, retire, and collect a pension check.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

FlatRateGator said:


> I'd run for Congress, win, have an affair with her, then kill her and leave her in the park, AND get away with it. Then lie to a Congressional hearing with a straight face, retire, and collect a pension check.


 :lol: I'd vote for you.


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Big John said:


> :lol: I'd vote for you.


Heck, you can be my Campaign Manager or Chief of Staff if you want!

The pay isn't great but there's more fat chicks than you could flap a zipper at:laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

kejemere said:


> I did not get mine yet. What the heck. Maybe the snow has slowed shipping.


That would explain why I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I have got two so far!!


Only signed up once.


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> I have got two so far!!
> 
> 
> Only signed up once.


Same here. Got the first one two weeks ago, second one yesterday.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

ceb58 said:


> Same here. Got the first one two weeks ago, second one yesterday.


Me three! Lol


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Me three! Lol


What company did they ship it with?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> What company did they ship it with?


Both from this ;


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Got mine today! Thanks!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally got mine, Thanks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Got mine yesterday but I think I got the wrong suspension.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Received mine today but don't think it's the one I requested but not complaining for free.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Got mine yesterday but I think I got the wrong suspension.


RTFM (or bag in this case)


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> RTFM (or bag in this case)


I am not familiar with this expression. Read the ****ing map?


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I am not familiar with this expression. Read the ****ing map?


Close. Read the f'ing manual.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Got mine yesterday but I think I got the wrong suspension.


The suspension is a little different, but it will go in. Mine came in white. I wanted yellow. Now I look like a lineman.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah I read the bag and adjusted the suspension it still sits 4 inches off my head. Maybe I'm just ******ed


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

So we're censoring re tard now? Haha this site is hilarious. I'll have to start calling people pricks since all the good names are out


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> I have got two so far!!
> 
> 
> Only signed up once.


I haven't got mine. Maybe you got it? :no: :blink:


----------



## kejemere (Dec 13, 2011)

wendon said:


> That would explain why I haven't got mine yet.


It came yesterday.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Still havnt seen my USB outlet yet...


----------



## ElectricalJoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Sent mine in. Awesome.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ceb58 said:


> Same here. Got the first one two weeks ago, second one yesterday.


I hope I am as lucky. 
I just received mine today and it has the wrong suspension. Says right on the suspension use ONLY with H-700. The hat is an H-800.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Still havnt seen my USB outlet yet...


Pos my usb part stopped working....

No wonder they were free!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Speedy Petey said:


> I hope I am as lucky.
> I just received mine today and it has the wrong suspension. Says right on the suspension use ONLY with H-700. The hat is an H-800.


I had the same issue


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just got mine just now


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I hope I am as lucky.
> I just received mine today and it has the wrong suspension. Says right on the suspension use ONLY with H-700. The hat is an H-800.


Wanta buy one :whistling2:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I just got my yellow (white) one today.


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

I jus got mine


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Got mine.


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 19, 2009)

Received mine today. Anbody figure out the suspension thing yet? Will the 700 suspension work with the 800 or not? How do we get the right one if not?


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I got two about three weeks apart ,the one I received is listed dual rated the 700,0r the 800.Thanks again, for sharing that info.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Got mine Wednesday. Thought it was going to be yellow but it was white :thumbsup:


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Frankly, I forgot all about it. Got mine yesterday! Wears great, I hope I get a pair.... :thumbsup:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> I hope I get a pair.... :thumbsup:


:laughing:
I was born with my pair. Good luck, but I hear you can buy them, in all sizes.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Eh, it's a hardhat, nothing to write home about. Feels cheaper then my current Bullguard and MSA full brims. I don't think we'll be running out and getting a bunch of 3M lids anytime soon. 



ponyboy said:


> Yeah I read the bag and adjusted the suspension it still sits 4 inches off my head. Maybe I'm just ******ed


The diamond pieces with the hole in them fold down.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got home from camping and ups tried dropping something off. Probably my second one haha


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Got mine - an ounce or so lighter than my MSA full brim. The 3M embossing on the front and the decorative indents screw up prime sticker spots.

The ratchet adjustment is smooth - I like the padding it has in the back.

Will give it a week on the newark airport tarmac to see if it wears well. Shame it came in white - I prefer the yellow for safety.


----------



## brucep (May 5, 2012)

Got mine on Friday it is comfortable to wear


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Completely forgot I had filled out the form. Hopefully Brown will be bringing me a present soon since my hardhat is about 12 years old and looks like it just got back from Afghanistan. :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just got back from from a week on the road and it was on my desk. Looks OK.


----------



## shawnski (Mar 30, 2013)

*3-m hard hat*

Never did get my 3-M hard hat, whats up with that


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

shawnski said:


> Never did get my 3-M hard hat, whats up with that


I didn't either until I said I didn't on this forum, then poof! Got it the next day.

You should get yours tomorrow. :laughing:


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

shawnski said:


> Never did get my 3-M hard hat, whats up with that


Never got mine either... hopefully it shows up tomorrow!


----------



## dgable (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got mine at the end of last week. The full brims pretty sweet. I only had the normal one before.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Got my 2nd one yesterday too. I had expected yellow and got white as well, I also thought I had asked for vented and neither one is vented. Damn, paid all that and didn't get what I wanted.

Oh wait, it was free wasn't it... 

By the way I'll have to admit it took me a few minutes to figure out the suspension, because I tore open the bag on the first one in such a way as to make it nearly impossible to read, assuming there were instructions inside. Once I figured out the folding trick it was a breeze though. But I too think it sits up a little too high for my taste. I'm 6' tall, this thing it going to make me clunk my head on low beams more than normal. Hard hat or not, that can be a pain in the neck, literally.


----------



## dgable (Feb 27, 2012)

JRaef said:


> Got my 2nd one yesterday too. I had expected yellow and got white as well, I also thought I had asked for vented and neither one is vented. Damn, paid all that and didn't get what I wanted.
> 
> Oh wait, it was free wasn't it...
> 
> By the way I'll have to admit it took me a few minutes to figure out the suspension, because I tore open the bag on the first one in such a way as to make it nearly impossible to read, assuming there were instructions inside. Once I figured out the folding trick it was a breeze though. But I too think it sits up a little too high for my taste. I'm 6' tall, this thing it going to make me clunk my head on low beams more than normal. Hard hat or not, that can be a pain in the neck, literally.


It took me a couple minutes too. I always skip the instructions(like a real man) and just wing it. Well I finally had to read them after about 15 mins. You can adjust how high they sit on your head by changing the hole on the straps that go on top of your head.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Got mine today, only took a week and a half.


----------



## shawnski (Mar 30, 2013)

*hard hat*

Finally got my hard hat, white, full brim, and 3M. Just need a job to go with it.


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

No hard hat for me yet.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm prob never gonna use mine. Lol.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Got mine. Wore it about 3 days. Nice hard hat. :thumbup:


----------

